# FS: Dwarf Shrimp in Orange County



## Neon Shrimp (Apr 26, 2006)

Hello fellow members,

I have a limited amount of tank bred and raised shrimp available in Orange County/SoCal. The shrimp will be mostly juvenile/young adults (1/4-1/2 inches long).

Here are the types of shrimp and price for each:

Snowballs - $2.50 each
Blue Pearls - $2.50 each
Crystal Reds - $5 each
Bumble bees - $3.50 each
Cherries - $1.00 each

Pictures of the shrimp:

Snowball Shrimp









Tank with Crystal Reds, Bumblebees and Blue Pearls









Juvenile Chrystal Red Shrimp









Cherry Red Shrimp









Please send me a *PM* if you are interested and I will respond to them in order. We can then work out the details.

Thank you for looking:smile:


----------



## Neon Shrimp (Apr 26, 2006)

Also willing to meet you half way if you are farther in Socal.


----------



## Neon Shrimp (Apr 26, 2006)

Still have some available.

*TRADES are welcome*, let me know what you have (equipment/animals).

Thanks


----------



## AquaVu (Nov 30, 2007)

How much do we need to buy to qualify for the free shipping?


----------



## Neon Shrimp (Apr 26, 2006)

There is only local pickup/meets, let me know if you will be in town in the future


----------



## Revernance (Aug 20, 2007)

Richard is an awesome person! Bump for great prices!


----------



## Neon Shrimp (Apr 26, 2006)

These are the holiday prices:

Snowballs - $1.75 each
Blue Pearls - $2.00 each
Crystal Reds - $5 each
Bumble bees - $2.75 each
Cherries - $1.00 each

Happy Holidays!


----------



## Outsane (Dec 1, 2008)

Any plans to come down to San Diego?


----------



## Neon Shrimp (Apr 26, 2006)

Not anytime soon, but let me know if you decide to pay the OC a visit.


----------



## MARIMOBALL (Jun 20, 2007)

nice prices LMK when you will be in los angeles or san gabriel valley


----------



## Neon Shrimp (Apr 26, 2006)

Holiday Prices good until 01-31-09


----------



## Neon Shrimp (Apr 26, 2006)

Here is what is available at the moment, the other shrimp are growing and I will let you know when they are are big enough to sell:

Snowballs - $1.75 each
Blue Pearls - $2.00 each
Cherries - $1.00 each

Soon to come Tiger Shrimp, Crystal Red Shrimp and Bemblebee Shrimp and others.
All tank bred and raise, not imported.


----------



## Neon Shrimp (Apr 26, 2006)

Only 4 more days until the shrimp prices RETURN to:

Snowballs - $2.00 each
Blue Pearls - $2.50 each
Crystal Reds - $5 each
Bumble bees - $3.00 each
Cherries - $1.00 each


----------



## davidshrimp (Feb 12, 2009)

Do you still have the blue pearl shrimp? I can either buy or trade you with my yellow shrimp. I'll be coming down to Long Beach on 2/27 from SF. Thanks David


----------



## Neon Shrimp (Apr 26, 2006)

PRICE UPDATE AND AVAILABLE SHRIMP!

Snowballs - $1.50 each
Blue Pearls - $2.00 each
Crystal Reds - $5 each
Bumble bees - $3.00 each
Cherries - $1.00 each


----------



## stanikawa (Apr 19, 2009)

I would like to but some of your shrimp


----------



## Neon Shrimp (Apr 26, 2006)

I now offer my shrimp for auction at the local SCAPE Club meetings. We always have different types of shrimp in the auction and they sell for much less than the normal price. If you are in Southern California please check SCAPE out.


----------



## jc0522 (Oct 22, 2009)

will you be at the Nov 15 meeting in fullerton?


----------



## Neon Shrimp (Apr 26, 2006)

Hi jc, yes I plan to make it to the meeting. Are you a SCAPE member? If you are then see you there and if not you are still welcome to check out the meeting! Either way, hope to see you there:biggrin:

Richard


----------



## jc0522 (Oct 22, 2009)

yea, i tried to register for an account on SCAPE. but my account never got authorized so i cant post or anything. but i will be going out to the meet! see you in Nov!

jon


----------



## Neon Shrimp (Apr 26, 2006)

Hi Jon, we just resent you a registration email for membership, please check your email and let me know if this worked.


----------

